# New baby...



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I decided to get back in to road biking after being off for 14 years about 4 months ago. Since I dropped a good chunk of change on a mountain bike 3 months prior to that, I decided to just buy a full Ultegra Motobecane bike from Bikesdirect.com and ride it for a while to see if I liked the roadie thing. II figured I'd move the components to a nicer frame later. 2000 miles later, I am hooked. The Moto served me well and I had zero problems with it.

I have been keeping an eye on Craigslist, ebay, etc. for any decent frames. I went to a couple LBS's. I was about to buy a brand new 2005 Fuji Team Issue that the LBS guy has been trying to get rid of. He wouldn't match the price of another dealer who was selling it for $200 cheaper, so I left. My local Performance was 5 minutes away, so I decided to go up there to browse around for clothing and stuff since they were having a 15% off sale.

Let me preface this by saying that my local Performance used to be a Supergo, who was a Specialized dealer. When I walked in, I notced a couple of 2005 S-Works E5's hanging up in the rafters for $2199. With the 15% off, it would be $1869 plus 10% in Performance points. Not a bad deal, I thought. I went home to do some research and the reviews on this frame were very good and the geometry was very close to my Moto.

Went back to Performance today and bought it. They guy rang it up and said "I have good news for you." I figured it probably rang up a $100 cheaper or something. He told me the frame rang up at $1699, so with 15% off, it was $1444, so with the $40 I had in Performance points, I walked out of there for $1404 plus tax. Not bad especially since it came with a carbon seatpost.

I ran home and tore the components off the Moto and installed them on the Tarmac. Here is the before and after.

I'm not sure if I want to keep the blue tires on there. I am hesitant to swap them out since they perform well and only have 500 miles on them. What do you guys think??

Before:










After:


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

Good job and sweet bike. It's always good to hear stories like yours! How are those RITCHEY wheels holding up? If I were you I would switch to black tires. Good luck and let us now how she rides. Oh, and welcome back to road biking!


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

N2GLOCK said:


> Good job and sweet bike. It's always good to hear stories like yours! How are those RITCHEY wheels holding up? If I were you I would switch to black tires. Good luck and let us now how she rides. Oh, and welcome back to road biking!


After about 2000 miles and despite my 200lb body, the wheels have held up very well.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

thats a damn sweet setup you got. the blue is kinda funky but i like


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

damn.. my dream bike... minus the wheels. but for the most.. amazing rig... damn....numba 1 stunna...


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

dude where do you live? and do they have anymore frames? I want to give them a call.. please PM me and let me know.

thanks
Vic


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

N2GLOCK said:


> Good job and sweet bike. It's always good to hear stories like yours! How are those RITCHEY wheels holding up? If I were you I would switch to black tires. Good luck and let us now how she rides. Oh, and welcome back to road biking!


Black is boring, try red S-works tires.


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

dcaren said:


> ... My local Performance was 5 minutes away, so I decided to go up there to browse around for clothing and stuff since they were having a 15% off sale.
> 
> Let me preface this by saying that my local Performance used to be a Supergo, who was a Specialized dealer. When I walked in, I notced a couple of 2005 S-Works E5's hanging up in the rafters for $2199. With the 15% off, it would be $1869 plus 10% in Performance points. Not a bad deal, I thought. I went home to do some research and the reviews on this frame were very good and the geometry was very close to my Moto.
> 
> ...


It was you who bought the other 54! :thumbsup: 

Hi dcaren, 

Reason I say that is that I bought the last 54 at the same shop (Santa Monica Performance) yesterday night. 
Glad to know the frame’s got a nice home to go to.

I've been eying those frames since last year and always telling my buddy who works there and who also happened to be the sales person helping you that I'd be interested in the a 54 if the price was right. Well, the very day you bought yours he calls me at work to let me know that Performance cut the price...and I told him I'd love to get it but I'm planning to get something else. That night (Tuesday), I was thinking about it and was able to talk myself out of the frame…well, it didn’t turn out that way. Last night, I was only to pickup some cranks at the shop and nothing else. Well, during my drive there I was running the numbers in my head…$1699 less 15%...$1444.15 minus Team points…$1334.42 before taxes. Then it dawned on me, I do need a new race bike for next season one I’ll be training on for the next 2 months and I can get the frame and get $144.41 in points that I can use on the cranks before the sale ends Friday. So, I made up my mind to get it there and then. But wait, there’s more to the story. So, knowing my buddy only works on the weekends, I walk in and to my relief no one bought the last 54. So, I asked to see it. After checking it out and pointing out some of the scuffs and scratches, I ask if they can cut me a better deal. The sales guy says he can only do $10 and gives me the corporate spiel about cosmetic appearances of the frame. Then I asked “if I buy it would you consider doing $20" and he thought about it for couple of seconds and said sure. (Damn! I should’ve went higher.) But that’s ok…it’s still a smoking deal! So the breakdown $1699 less 15%...$1444.15 - $20…$1424.15. Today or tomorrow, I’ll be picking up a Record crank I placed on hold for $410 - $249 = $161 before taxes. A sweet deal too! And on top of that $41 in points for later use.

I think I made out pretty well. :thumbsup: 

My build will be all Record, 0G brakes, SLC Zipps hb, WCS stem, Kysrium SLs wheels, Nokon/Powercordz cableset, Orb2 pedals, M2 skewers, Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbonio saddle and maybe Token ceramic BB (if they make them for campy square tapers)...
I have everything except the BB and saddle.  But won't be able to put it together for another couple of weeks.  

Anyway...hope you enjoy your new "TOY" like I'll be enjoying mine. Cheers.

BTW…they still have one SW Tarmac left in 57 last night for anyone interested.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah I knwo I called n it this morning. but Im not sure if I should do it. A shop in my area has one for sae $3299.99 full DA with ES's .... just seems like a better deal to buy it all together..

I'll keep you guys updated. 

werd
A very jealous man I am.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it!! picked it up this morning for some ridiculous price at the SM store..dude .. I am soo pumpedand will post pics after the build up... thanks for the heads up and now my dream frame will become my dream bike!!!! oooooOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWwwwwwweeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

vic32amg said:


> AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it!! picked it up this morning for some ridiculous price at the SM store..dude .. I am soo pumpedand will post pics after the build up... thanks for the heads up and now my dream frame will become my dream bike!!!! oooooOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWwwwwwweeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's just awesome! Good to know that the 57 is just your size. Did you haggle with them and what, if you don't mind me asking, was the final pre tax price?

What's your build list like?


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

vic32amg said:


> AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got it!! picked it up this morning for some ridiculous price at the SM store..dude .. I am soo pumpedand will post pics after the build up... thanks for the heads up and now my dream frame will become my dream bike!!!! oooooOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWwwwwwweeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats dude!!! It is so funny that all 3 of those frames went to people who posted in this forum.

I finally got it out for a real (50 mile) ride today. Very nice. The thing just wants to go fast! It seems more responsive and is easier to get up to speed. It is only 1/2lb or less lighter than my old frame but it feels stiffer than my last frame (aluminum) yet it really soaks up the road vibration amazingly well. I am going to take it up into the hills for some climbing and high speed descents on Sunday. I have a 50 mile loop from the LAX area through Palos Verdes and back that I ride every Sunday. Last week it took me 2:52, with all the stops signs and junk going through Manhattan/Hermosa/Redondo. We will see how I do with the new bike.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

gremelm said:


> That's just awesome! Good to know that the 57 is just your size. Did you haggle with them and what, if you don't mind me asking, was the final pre tax price?
> 
> What's your build list like?


Man i got it for 1420.77 before taxes, man I swear I'm a dead man ( my wife ) but who cares, I have a E5 Tarmac.. 

Here is my build up..

E5 Tarmac 57cm
Easton Circuit Wheels
D/A Gruppo except FSA Mega Exo Crankset
Toupe Saddle ( white ) 
Michelin Pro Race 2 - light blue 
Ibike power meter ( I bought it same day as e5 and sold my garmin ) 
great deal on the ibike from LBS - 349.99 with new cadence wiring ) 
Keo Carbons-
The only thing that sucks is I still have the Specialized Carbon Comp bars.. I really want the Sworks or the FSA k wing - (preffer the S works 

should be complete by the end of the week. the bummer is I am used to riding about 20-40 miles a day and with my other bike disassembled it will make me go crazy.. not riding. 

I do have a Tarmac Comp frame for sell. like new.. seriously LIKE very new. I wan 500 shipped if you know anyone who is interested. Frame, Bars , Seat Post, Fork. 

please let me know if you you are interested - I am officially broke. 

ibike + E5 Tarmac = broke.

I am sweating. 

Vic


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I took it up into the hills yesterday. Rode up PCH to Mulholland Hwy and back down Kanan Dume. I didn't eat much the day before, so I felt sluggish on the climbs, but the bike did climb well. The bike felt so stable on the descent. Anyone who has ridden down Kanan Dume knows that it is a 4 lane, 5 mile downhill that goes from about 1800 feet down to sea level. I managed to get the bike up to 45MPH and it felt very solid. Normally 42MPH is my limit, but the bike felt great. I wanted to go faster, but there is a headwind coming off the ocean in the afternoon and 45 was as fast as I could go.

I am planning on getting the S-works stem and bar and some Mavic Ksyrium ES with red Michelin Pro Race2's. If all goes well on ebay, I should have all this stuff by the end of the week.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

hey what do you guys think... should I go with the FSA k wing or the S-works Carbon bar? Also man if you get those ES's PBK has the limited edition wheels bags for 16 bucks each. I got them a couple of weeks ago. . . the bags that is.. no the wheels.. i cant afford those.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

vic32amg said:


> hey what do you guys think... should I go with the FSA k wing or the S-works Carbon bar? Also man if you get those ES's PBK has the limited edition wheels bags for 16 bucks each. I got them a couple of weeks ago. . . the bags that is.. no the wheels.. i cant afford those.


Definitely go with the S-works bar, IMHO the shape on the SW bar is far nicier than on the FSA.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Just an FYI - if you go the S-Works SL route, which I did, note they're now available in deep drop and shallow drop. The shallow drop are new.



> Definitely go with the S-works bar, IMHO the shape on the SW bar is far nicier than on the FSA.


Yep. That's how I ended up with the S-Works. Didn't care for the FSA shape.

@dcaren -


> am planning on getting the S-works stem


 What slips by many is that the S-Works carbon stem weighs more than the Specialized Pro-set, so if you're considering it for weight, no advantage. For bling? It's a great looking stem.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

do you guys know the weight in grams of the E5 Tarmac frames/fork/post?

I would like to know if it weighs more or less than my tarmac comp frame..( that i am selling BTW)


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I won the S-works carbon stem and a set of Mavic Ksyrium ES's on eBay today. To complete the Red/Black theme of the bike, I need some red/black tires. I have narrowed it down to 2 in about the same rpice range:

Michelin Pro2 Race or the Specialized Mondo S-Works.

The S-Works are lighter and are what this bike would have came with new. Problem is you can only get them at the LBS for full retail $50.

The Michelins are a tad heavier. They retail for around $50 but you can get them online much cheaper than that.

I am leaning towards the Michelins due to the price and the ease of buying them. Are the S-Works that much better?


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

The S-works are made by Michelin, I dont know fi they perform the same tho. I have the Michelin Pro Race , they perform great. Get them from Probikekit.com , they have free shipping to the US and its usually here to CA from the UK in 4 days!! and they have the absolute lowest prices on earth. I dont know how they do it. but they do it. i order everything from that place.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

here are some pics of the progress. Im still waiting for the D/A shifters and my ibike power meter oversized mount ohter than that Im just about done for now. i still have plenty of upgrades left tho. stem, handlebars, pedals, crankset, seatpost, and wheels of course . but for now this should be enuff. Too much money at one time will jsut destroy my family, and thier Christmas of course.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

vic32amg said:


> here are some pics of the progress. Im still waiting for the D/A shifters and my ibike power meter oversized mount ohter than that Im just about done for now. i still have plenty of upgrades left tho. stem, handlebars, pedals, crankset, seatpost, and wheels of course . but for now this should be enuff. Too much money at one time will jsut destroy my family, and thier Christmas of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

NEW RIGG IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!! AAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

( well I had to send my ibike back - turns out I had the first production number ) they offered to trade me for one with the latest firmware, so I traded ) should be here tommorrow!!! blaw blaw blaw!!!!!

AAAARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## gremelm (Apr 7, 2005)

*Weight?*



vic32amg said:


> do you guys know the weight in grams of the E5 Tarmac frames/fork/post?
> 
> I would like to know if it weighs more or less than my tarmac comp frame..( that i am selling BTW)


Funny you should ask. I tend to weigh most things on my bike since I, of course, am a weightweenie at heart and very curious about how much parts weigh. So here are the weights.

Frame (SWorks Tarmac E5 M-54)+fork+post+up/lower bearings+up/lower races+HS expander+cone spacer+HS spacer+seat binder clamping assembly+4 WB cage bolts = 2068g
Frame (bare) with up/lower bearings (didn't want to remove them) = 1413g [I'm guessing the bearings are about 15/g ea so effectively the frame is about 1383g.]
Fork = 313g without lower race and HS expander removed (it was already cut when I bought the frame)
Seat Post = 246g (27.2x350)
Seat binder clamping assembly = 35g

Let me know if you need anything else weighed.

Regards XL_Carbon


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

vic32amg said:


> The S-works are made by Michelin, I dont know fi they perform the same tho. I have the Michelin Pro Race , they perform great. Get them from Probikekit.com , they have free shipping to the US and its usually here to CA from the UK in 4 days!! and they have the absolute lowest prices on earth. I dont know how they do it. but they do it. i order everything from that place.


 
Specialized says flatly that the tires are not made by Michelin - I asked the tire guy directly at a dealer event.

I'm not selling him the tires, so this is my honest opinion, the SW tires are better than the Michelins - grip is at least as good, cornering is better due to the SW profile and they wear longer.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

critchie said:


> Specialized says flatly that the tires are not made by Michelin - I asked the tire guy directly at a dealer event.
> 
> I'm not selling him the tires, so this is my honest opinion, the SW tires are better than the Michelins - grip is at least as good, cornering is better due to the SW profile and they wear longer.


wowsers. I don't think it matters but whatever. I have both and l like both the michelins ride great and seem invincible to me. 

JMHO


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

tete de la tour said:


> wowsers. I don't think it matters but whatever. I have both and l like both the michelins ride great and seem invincible to me.
> 
> JMHO


Dude, are you for real? Someone said that Michelin makes the Specialized tires, meaning essentially that they are the same (I guess); however, that is incorrect. I then just gave my opinion, did this in some way insult your intelligence? Sorry!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

critchie said:


> Dude, are you for real? Someone said that Michelin makes the Specialized tires, meaning essentially that they are the same (I guess); however, that is incorrect. I then just gave my opinion, did this in some way insult your intelligence? Sorry!


no. I don't care. I'm chillin. BUT my opinion ( if you'll let me have one ) is that I think they are both great however my michelins are pretty much the best tires I have ridden. Just don't over inflate them or they become " warped" kinda. 

werd.:thumbsup:


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

tete de la tour said:


> no. I don't care. I'm chillin. BUT my opinion ( if you'll let me have one ) is that I think they are both great however my michelins are pretty much the best tires I have ridden. Just don't over inflate them or they become " warped" kinda.
> 
> werd.:thumbsup:


I did not say anything about your opinion; you may certainly have that, but you taken back by me telling someone that Specialized does not have Michelin make their tires. That is what I reacted to... anything further?


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

nah..... nothing further.


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

*Updated..*

I finally got the 2007 Campy Record group on there. The Ultegra stuff went back on the Moto.

I got out for a 55 mile ride on Thanksgiving, but now I managed to catch the flu, so I am stuck at home as I have got to get better for a trip next week. The Campy stuff is very cool. I never seriously rode it before. I love the way it feels. It feels more precise and less plushy. I love being able to up and down shift multiple cogs in one stroke.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Wrong pedals on a Record!


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

If they aren't Speedplay they are wrong!


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I know, I know. I have too much invested in time getting my cleats just right (took me months). I also have a couple sets of spare cleats that I picked up on the cheap. I really do like the Shimano pedals. Have 'em on my (full SRAM) MTB as well. They have always been good to me.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I recently upgraded my rigg to have full DA gruppo minus the pedals . i went with the keo carbons. They changed my life. I am hoping santa puts the Mavic LE ES's under the tree for me but we'll have to wait and see.


----------

